# Old New York Times recipe needed



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Many years ago (at least 40!) my mom made a delicious recipe from the New York Times magazine. I think it was back in the days when Craig Claiborne was the food editor/critic. The recipe, to the best of my recollecition, was called *"Chicken San Juan".* It featured cut-up chicken with rice, eggplant, onion..... and I forgot what else. It was a favorite of mine. I suspect the spicing wasn't very Puerto Rican, but I loved the dish and would love to make it again.

I could probably give it a go on my own, but with Chef Talk as a resource, I thought I'd see if anyone had saved the tattered recipe. I've tried Googling it but without luck.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

While I googled up a number of Chicken San Juan recipes, none of them contained eggplant.

Good Luck

Phil


----------



## nowiamone (Jan 23, 2005)

Mezzaluna, 
Amazon has a book for sale titled: 

"New York Cooks: The 100 Best Recipes from New York Magazine" (Hardcover)by Gillian Duffy (Author) 

I just looked at it the other day, maybe it will help. Don't forget to you use your Cheftalk link to Amazon!!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I'll give it a try, nowIamone, but what I wanted was first published in the New York Times Sunday Magazine rather than in the New Yorker.

Still, any port in a storm. I'll give it a look. Worst case scenario I'll have to try and reconstruct it from taste memory supplemented by a call to my mom.


----------



## ninja_59 (May 2, 2004)

Hi

I found this in their archives

FOOD; HOMINY MEXICAN-STYLE - Free Preview - The New York Times


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Ninja, thanks for the link. I'll have to decide if it's worth paying to look at the whole article, even though it may not be what I'm looking for.


----------



## ninja_59 (May 2, 2004)

You are welcome Mezzaluna, I sincererly hope its the recipe you are looking for


----------



## coregonus (Aug 10, 2007)

I have old Claiborne book, no chicken recipe named "San Juan" in there. Maybe different name?


----------



## bombayben (Aug 23, 2007)

I don't know if this helps?

this recipe was done on TV on Fox News by a chef called Chris Manning. It has the right name

*TV Morning Show 6/22/07*

*Chicken San Juan*

4 six-ounce boneless, skinless chicken breasts
2 teaspoons salt
1 teaspoon pepper
1 teaspoon ground cumin
1 teaspoon paprika
1 medium onion, sliced
1 medium red bell pepper, sliced
1 medium green bell pepper, sliced
½ cup medium pitted ripe olives
½ cup Spanish green olives
1 small lemon, sliced
1 cup fresh squeezed orange juice
chopped parsley (for garnish)

Mix together the spices and coat chicken on both sides. Place chicken in a sprayed casserole dish and top with remaining ingredients, except parsley. Cover with foil and bake at 350 degrees for 45 minutes or until cooked through. Serve over rice, garnishing with chopped parsley.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Ben, thank you so much! Sorry I didn't see this earlier; life has kept me running. Unfortunately, this isn't the one. There were no olives in it, but it did have eggplant as a major ingredient.

The quest continues!


----------



## bombayben (Aug 23, 2007)

Ok thanks for that - will keep looking!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

You're a peach, Ben! :bounce:


----------



## create (Jul 20, 2010)

I have the recipe you were looking for, CHICKEN SAN JUAN... printed from the magazine section of the N.Y. Times.  I've made this recipe for at least 30 years.  It's a family favorite that my daughters now make for their families.  The recipe is dated July 12, 1970.  I am a "saver".  Let me know if you are still interested in obtaining the recipe,   CREATE


----------



## create (Jul 20, 2010)

Your "quest" for recipe CHICKEN SAN JUAN is over....I live in New Jersey, so the N.Y. Times is my "local" newspaper.  The recipe is from July 12, 1970 and there are no olives, but there is chorizo, eggplant, green pepper,& tomatoes with the rice.  It was printed in the magazine section, by Craig Claiborne, article entitled Chicken Plus.  I was planning to make the recipe, and decided to check online for it instead shuffling through my poultry recipes folder, and found your message.  I don't know when you posted it, and I don't want to get too involved in a blog page.            B


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Thank you!!! I'll contact you.

Mezzaluna


----------



## titomike (May 20, 2009)

Mezzaluna said:


> I could probably give it a go on my own, but with Chef Talk as a resource, I thought I'd see if anyone had saved the tattered recipe. I've tried Googling it but without luck.


Yes, a fine example of the use and value of this resource spanning 40 yrs....and a nice reward for someone who has welcomed so many people here! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif


----------



## rrcos (Apr 2, 2007)

Hello Create and all..

Could you please share that recipe with me..?   Sounds very interesting.. from Spain maybe, not Puerto Rico.

Thank you.


----------



## create (Jul 20, 2010)

Hope you enjoy the Chicken San Juan!

CREATE

StartFragment

CHICKEN SAN JUAN

_Ingredients:_

_1 pound chorizo (Spanish sausage) or hot Italian sausage_

_2 two-and-one-half pound chickens, cut into serving pieces (with gizzards, necks, livers and backs)_

_1 ½ pounds eggplant, trimmed but unpeeled and cut into one-inch cubes_

_1 cup green pepper, cut into cubes_

_2 cups coarsely chopped onion_

_1 tablespoon chopped garlic, or to taste_

_3 cup chopped fresh, peeled tomatoes (or use imported Italian peeled tomatoes-drained)_

_1 tablespoon leaf saffron, chopped_

_1 cup raw rice_

_2 cups chicken broth_

1.  Preheat oven to 400 degrees.

2. Place sausage in skillet and cook, turning occasionally until browned.

3. Transfer sausage to a platter. Pour off most of the fat from the skillet. Add the chicken pieces and sprinkle with salt and pepper. Brown lightly on all sides about 10 minutes.

4. Transfer chicken pieces to the sausage platter.

5. To the skillet, add the eggplant, green peppers, onions and garlic and cook, stirring occasionally, until the vegetables are slightly wilted, about 10 minutes.

6. Put chicken, sausage and vegetables from skillet into paella pan. Add remaining ingredients. Cover and bring to a boil. Put paella pan into preheated 400 degree oven and bake about 40 minutes.

Yield: Six to eight servings
EndFragment


----------



## create (Jul 20, 2010)

Please note.........When the recipe was typed, 1 cup of cut green pepper was omitted.   Sorry!!     CREATE


----------



## create (Jul 20, 2010)

PLEASE NOTE.......WHEN RECIPE FOR CHICKEN SAN JUAN WAS TYPED, 1 CUP OF CUBED GREEN PEPPER WAS OMITTED.SORRY.       CREATE


----------



## create (Jul 20, 2010)

CHICKEN SAN JUAN(CORRECTED)

Ingredients:

1 pound chorizo (Spanish sausage) or hot Italian sausage

2 two-and-one-half pound chickens, cut into serving pieces (with gizzards, necks, livers and backs)

1 ½ pounds eggplant, trimmed but unpeeled and cut into one-inch cubes

1 Cup green pepper, cut into one-inch cubes

2 cups coarsely chopped onion

1 tablespoon chopped garlic, or to taste

3 cup chopped fresh, peeled tomatoes (or use imported Italian peeled tomatoes-drained)

1 tablespoon leaf saffron, chopped

1 cup raw rice

2 cups chicken broth

1.  Preheat oven to 400 degrees.

2. Place sausage in skillet and cook, turning occasionally until browned.

3. Transfer sausage to a platter. Pour off most of the fat from the skillet. Add the chicken pieces and sprinkle with salt and pepper. Brown lightly on all sides about 10 minutes.

4. Transfer chicken pieces to the sausage platter.

5. To the skillet, add the eggplant, green peppers, onions and garlic and cook, stirring occasionally, until the vegetables are slightly wilted, about 10 minutes.

6. Put chicken, sausage and vegetables from skillet into paella pan. Add remaining ingredients. Cover and bring to a boil. Put paella pan into preheated 400 degree oven and bake about 40 minutes.

Yield: Six to eight servings


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

This sounds really good!! I'm going to have to try it.. thank you so much for sharing!!


----------



## rrcos (Apr 2, 2007)

[h3]Thank you for sharing this with us.. [/h3]


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Must. Have. Bigger. Type.

BDL


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Create, I want to thank you for resurrecting this plaintive call for help and answering my decades-old question! I'll make this soon and see if it satisfies my taste-memory.

Now that I see the recipe, it looks like a different version of arroz con pollo, which my mom made frequently; I've said here many times that she was a wonderful home cook with an adventurous culinary spirit. Although she didn't include sausage (my dad would have popped a cork to see pork on our table- at least in this form), I think I'll use hot turkey sausage for starters. I'm not sure the flavor of chorizo would agree with my husband- at least not yet./img/vbsmilies/smilies/rolleyes.gif I don't recall her using "_leaf_" saffron, but she did use threads of real saffron. I'm sure she didn't tell Dad how much that dented the family food budget. Also, she lightly sauteed the rice in most dishes like this, but I'll hold off until I see how it goes.

THANK YOU!!


----------



## create (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi  Messaluna....

You are correct.  The recipe is  basically Arroz con Pollo, or on the way to Paella, and I did use saffron threads.  The dish does have very good flavor.   I think it would be a good idea to "toast" the rice before adding the liquid.  More flavor and might protect it from that sometimes mushy state.  Anyway, enjoy.  Glad I could help.


----------

